# Map Generators - What do you want?



## Gozzy (Oct 28, 2007)

The map generators on my site  have been up for some years now (yes, it really is years!), and I now want to move them to the next phase. I am looking for ideas and suggestions from the community as to what you would like to see next.

First a recap; 

Dungeons - I currently have two (different) styles of Dungeon Generator . (The maps they produce are a little different.)

Caves - My Cave map generator  is fairly popular as it seems to be unique on the web.

Wilderness - The Wilderness map generator is technically more a woodland/forest encounter location map generator. It includes ruins which are quite cool but could go a lot further.

Now I have stacks of ideas about where to go next but I would like to start getting a feel for what other people want. I'm going to share some ideas here and would appreciate any and all feedback.

*Improvements to Existing*

I have a number of ideas for enhancements to the existing generators. These could generally be described as "more of the same". For example, adding new ruins to the Wilderness map generator, new tile-sets to the dungeon generators, round rooms in dungeons, new wall, floor and backgrounds in the cave map generator and so on. 

Any feedback on this score is welcome. I know for example that people want the grid back on the Wilderness generator and a larger grid on cave maps. I'm already working on both of these.

Please do have a play with the existing generators and let me know what you think.

*It's All New!*

Now here is where it starts to get interesting. I have many many ideas for new generators. These include;

Buildings - create a "shell" shape and add in walls/doors, etc. May even include randomly populated rooms (with furniture, etc.).

Region - hex-grid (but not tile based) larger area maps, possibly up to continent size. These would include randomly generated place names, rivers, roads, deserts, grassland, forest, etc.

Populated Dungeons - Dungeon maps with randomly created rooms sets i.e. rooms would contain furniture, treasure chests, etc. May also spit out a room description for each one.

Dungeon Tiles - Large format dungeon tiles randomly created that you could print and take to the gaming table. These would include room objects such as furniture, etc. Floor sets could be selectable.

City - Randomly laid out but good looking cities/towns/villages. Not just blocks of colour these would show individual buildings and may include the occasional larger building (e.g. temple, castle) and open spaces such as squares.

Castle - random castles complete with walls, towers, buildings inside the walls, fortifications and so on.

Please understand that I'm not going to be creating all of these overnight. Each generator typically takes up to three months of elapsed time to create (I have to work and have a family life too!), so don't expect anything to appear immediately. However, I would really appreciate it if you would provide some feedback. Anything at all is welcome, positive or negative!

Oh yes, and the website will be getting an overhaul soon as well so it should be easier to find and use these things! Any ideas in that respect welcome as well.

Cheers!
John


----------



## XCorvis (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow, great work on these. Thanks!

Features I want to see:

Grid on the wilderness map.
The wilderness maps are pretty busy and it's hard to tell trees from brush and other foliage. Since these typically have different terrain effects, it's important to be able to tell exactly where they are and exactly WHICH they are.
Option to include a simple one or two room building on the wilderness map.
I would love to be able to print the maps on my printer at a 1 sq = 1" scale. I do have a free program that will do chop up an image for printing (PosteRazor), but I have to do a lot of trial-and-error resizing first to get the scale right.

I think dungeon tiles would be really neat, but I'd be less interested in random tiles than I would in being able to choose the room dressing for each tile.
I'd also be interested in the random buildings. I'd like to be able to specify the outer dimensions, and maybe some type of building settings (warehouse, home, tavern, shop, etc) to generate the contents.


----------



## sykoholic (Oct 28, 2007)

I've already made one suggestion in another thread but here's a couple of others:

Town/City Map Generator- There's already one out there but its kind of sloppy IMO

Cave Map Generator- Imagine if you will if someone could use your Cave Map Generator but dictate the placement of the entrances/exits thus allowing them to link the caves together into a giant complex.

Tunnel Map Generator- Similar to your Cave Map Generator but makes tunnels rather than caves.  Could be used in conjunction (no pun intended) with the Cave Map Generator or to make detailed maps of the tunnels from my suggested Underdark Generator.

City Block/Urban Geomorph Generator- I'm not sure if this is even possible or if it would be too much work but it would be cool to see something that generated "urban geomorphs" like those seen in the original Lankhmar - City of Adventure book

That's all I can think of at the moment


----------



## Meloncov (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd like to see a city generator. They are a pain to do by hand.


----------



## Pyrandon (Oct 29, 2007)

First off, thanks for making these generators--ours are probably the best random-generated maps out there!

I would be happy with any of the improvements and/or new generators that you suggest.  Town jump immediately to mind--mainly because cities are fewer in number and more tailor-made, whereas the dime-a-dozen towns...

If I could have any additions to what you have already done I would ask for more control over color schemes and such.  You already give a lot in the dungeon & cave maps, but I'd loooove to see that, like doubled.  Plus to be able to control climate, season, terrain, etc. in the wilderness generator would be amazing.  Okay...maybe the generators are already amazing, so this would make them even more amazing!

Thanks again for the generators;  very, very useful!


----------



## darkhall-nestor (Nov 5, 2007)

How about random building interiors.
with the Ability to select: size, type, how many floors and sub floors


----------



## pogre (Nov 12, 2007)

First, thank you - I use the cavern generator on a regular basis.

Second, I vote for the city generator too.


----------



## ProFantasy (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd love to see these generate text-based map-making scripts for CC3 and DD3!


----------



## sykoholic (Jan 13, 2008)

**Bump**

Just thot I'd give this thread a bump.

Any news or updates?


----------



## Gozzy (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry, not posted nor checked the threads in a while. Unfortunately progress has been a lot slower as I had lots of family duties to attend to after a bereavement in early November. Consequently I simply haven't been able to deliver any changes as yet.

I have plans for at least three new generator, namely Cities, Buildings and Underdark. I know how to do two out of the three so it will simply be a case of cracking on with them when my life has settled back down.

Apologies, but as I am sure is the case for all of you, family matters come first.


----------



## Rosewoode (Oct 2, 2016)

I am looking for a map that is an magic academy castle with secret passageways. Similar to Harry Patter's but where each student will have their own room with a balcony area. Is this a possibility?


----------



## Higher Grounds (Oct 4, 2016)

I didn't even know this existed. Nice! Good work on it.


----------

